# 2 ballast to 1 ballast for 4 lamps



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

How many red, blue and yellow wires are there on the new ballast?

How many red, blue, and yellow wires are present in the fixture?

Exactly what did you connect where?


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

Compare the diagram on the old ballast to the diagram on the new ballast. You may be able to use the current wiring in the fixture without having to remove the lampholders (sockets), maybe not. You might have to re-wire the lampholders some.

Don’t be overly concern on what the colors are of the lampholder wires, (ie red to red, blue to blue), just which is hooked to what.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

The fixture needs to be wired according to the diagram on the ballast, NOT the color of the ballasts and socket wires. The new ballast is wired completely different.


----------



## HJR (Jul 12, 2011)

The 2 old ballasts each had a single blue, red, yellow, white, black. The new ballast has a single white and black a 2 each red, yellow, black.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The white and black are the only two wires that will match.
For the others you need to refer to the drawing on the ballast. The colours might or might not match.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

I found one very simple diagram but note on the drawing the plug is actually incomming supply.











This drawing is for instat start parallel connection if you have rapid start ballast let us know there is a diffrent drawing I will post it later if you have the rapid start ballast but majorty of 4 lampers I genrally see are wired for instat start but there are few rapid start in 4 lampers as well that is not included in here as you descrbing the numbers of conductors so I know it is instat start.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

HJR said:


> The 2 old ballasts each had a single blue, red, yellow, white, black. The new ballast has a single white and black a 2 each red, yellow, black.


Once again, this DOES NOT matter.

Please see post #4, then #6 & #7


----------

